# Red:( help!



## triplemom (Oct 6, 2016)

I spent the day trying to make Xmas soap and have micas, color blocks and liquid colors yet nomatter what, my red looked pink like a grinch xmas! Is there some secret to red that I dont know???


----------



## mx5inpenn (Oct 6, 2016)

triplemom said:


> I spent the day trying to make Xmas soap and have micas, color blocks and liquid colors yet nomatter what, my red looked pink like a grinch xmas! Is there some secret to red that I dont know???



Are you gelling them?  That helps keep the colors bright.


----------



## newbie (Oct 7, 2016)

What red are you using- which color from which supplier?


----------



## lsg (Oct 7, 2016)

I found this tutorial helpful.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpItActdi28[/ame]


----------



## triplemom (Oct 8, 2016)

I am not sure what gelling is? But my micas are from WSP and my color blocks also. My liquids colors are from Michaels.. They all look red until I mix them with soap LOL then poof pink to salmon but definitely not red


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 8, 2016)

Color blocks and Michael's liquid colors are intended for melt and pour soap, not cold process.  That could be true for your mica as well.  Be sure to use only products that are stable at high pH. This information should be available on the product's website.  Red is notoriously difficult to maintain in cold process soap.


----------



## newbie (Oct 8, 2016)

I assume she's using M&P since this is the M&P forum. 

Are you using the recommended amount or a bit more? You may need to look to a different supplier. Have you checked out Nurture Soap Supplies? Their colors are very reliable. Are you using clear base? I have some bases that range from very clear to slightly green or slightly yellow to white/opaque. The white bases will never give you red.


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 8, 2016)

Oh crap! Sorry about that!  Got sidetracked by "gelling".


----------



## lsg (Oct 8, 2016)

Me too..


----------



## triplemom (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes I was using clear base. Maybe I will try Nurture Soap supplies...I did use quite a large amount and just could not get a deep rich red...I thought maybe there was a trick that I didnt know
Yes I am doing Melt n Pour..


----------



## newbie (Oct 8, 2016)

List the colors you have, very specifically. People have talked about the combinations they've used to get different reds but it's easier if we are talking about specifics. It should be possible to get a good red in M&P.


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 8, 2016)

It would be helpful to exactly what colors and amounts you have already tried so we won't suggest it again.  If you're looking at micas from Nurture Soap, I would recommend the Firecracker red for a true red in MP.


----------



## triplemom (Oct 15, 2016)

Thank You I placed my order from NG!


----------



## triplemom (Oct 30, 2016)

OMG! You guys were soo right!!! Nurture Soap is the best!!!


----------



## newbie (Oct 31, 2016)

There you go! Looks fantastic!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 31, 2016)

Awesome looking soap. I love Nurture colors.


----------



## shoresoap (Dec 22, 2016)

I like pouring two different colors at the same time into a bar shape mold and see what happens. Usually very pretty. 

Just watch videos for various techniques. 

My customers love the embeds I do in clear soap. Ex. Toy cars, paw patrol doggies, etc. I like making soaps for kids


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 20, 2017)

triplemom said:


> Yes I was using clear base. Maybe I will try Nurture Soap supplies...I did use quite a large amount and just could not get a deep rich red...I thought maybe there was a trick that I didnt know
> Yes I am doing Melt n Pour..


 
The only reds I have found do not turn pink are the blocks from Brambleberry, or just red mica.  The liquid one will not work!


----------

